# Mammals I am less likely to be Allergic to?



## WigglyWild (Jan 30, 2013)

Having held a degu yesterday for 2 mins, had an asthma & sneezing attack afterwards I'm after any suggestions of mammals that people tend to not have allergies to. 

I am allergic to Rabbits the worst, cats, dogs, degu, hamsters mildly (I would put up with the allergy if only mild) and African Pygmy Dormice. 

Even if you just know of someone who is allergic to one of the above but not another exotic mammal I'd like to know what it is so I can try it out as I'd really like to get something cute but not put my body through more stress. 

Thanks!


----------



## aquajird (Oct 27, 2010)

Do you know what you are allergic to? For example. Is it the fur? Or is it pee residue on the fur? If the latter, then a gerbil species might be suitable. Coming from very arid lands, they pee very little. This fits in with the "hamster being tolerable". Hamsters come from fairly arid places, but not as arid as gerbils do.

If it is the actual dander you are allergic too, then you might have to consider a hairless breed e.g. skinny pib(guinea pig) or hairless rat


----------



## RubyRoo12 (Jun 20, 2012)

I am allergic to many furries, rabbits and cats are the worst, then chinchillas, rats, degu, guinea pigs (though not too badly), i can handle hamsters but can have a slight reaction and some dogs fur can make my skin itch. I even react to my fish, if I put my hands into the water for cleaning out I react somehow then, have been told its the nitrates in the water.

I am fine with gerbils though, we have 2 pairs and 2 singles at the moment and have no reactions at all to them, can handle them as much as I like and nothing. Great little pets for us :flrt:


----------

